# Property abroad



## m.sonta (Oct 15, 2009)

Dear All,

We are about noving to Aus.

Initially I want to move first and setle down before my partner join me wihin months.

We are owing the property in UK and we wish to sell it some time before she will join me but after I move to Aus.

How does it apply to tax rules in Aus?? After we sell property in UK we will transfer large sum of money to Aus - will we need to pay any taxes on it?

Any idea???


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

No Australian tax payable on your property sale in the UK but you would need to check UK tax laws.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

You should confirm the laws of UK. They have any laws against this. You can transfer it to Australia easily.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wanderer said:


> No Australian tax payable on your property sale in the UK but you would need to check UK tax laws.


Re any lump sum transfers, there are also regulations in regard to such actions and have a look at Australian Taxation Office Homepage as well as your UK tax law to see what is involved.


----------



## ashleywatson (Aug 20, 2010)

There is no tax on transferring your own money from one place to another!.for more information you can talk to financial adviser.


----------

